# How do you clean the screen of your Fire?



## Kelvweb (Nov 18, 2011)

How do you clean the screen of your Fire?  The fingerprints are driving me crazy!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I breathe on it and buff it with a clean sleeve or shirt hem. . . . .


----------



## CozyMama (Dec 12, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I breathe on it and buff it with a clean sleeve or shirt hem. . . . .


 I do what Ann does ...but how are we _supposed_ to clean it?!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I clean it with a microfiber cloth that I've been using on my iPad for the last year.  No breathing on it unless there's goop.

Betsy


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't have a Fire but when my Kindle needs a good cleaning, I use these....



I figure if they are safe enough for my eye glasses, they are good enough for my Kindle. I've never had a scratch on a screen yet and I've had a Kindle since '08.

I use a microfiber cloth any other time.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Somehow I've ended up with three bottles of iKlear.


----------



## tinabelle (Nov 8, 2008)

I use lens wipes or a microfiber cloth w/a spray for electronic devices.  This is my first touch device and i agree that the fingerprints will takes some getting used to!


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

I use a microfiber cloth that I use on my ipad and cellphone screens too. Works great.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

You might want to look into getting a screen protector. Even though they were made to help with keeping the glass scratch-free, they also help hide fingerprints.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

My skirt works wonderfully. 
Did note the difference between my Fire and DD's IPad.The Ipad screen just wouldn't stay clean. Seemed to get fingerprint marks 3x as fast the Fire also seemed harder to clear. My Fire takes a swipe, her iPad took some rubbing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If I try to use something like a blouse, skirt or napkin, I find the iPad very difficult to clean, requiring a lot of scrubbing. The microfiber cloth or the little thingy a friend gave me works great on both iPad and Fire.









Betsy


----------



## getawaylin (Nov 30, 2009)

I've been using the monitor wipes that I use on my laptop. I also bought a stylus pen so I don't have to touch it anymore. Hate those fingerprints--


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't see the fingerprints when I'm using the Fire or the iPad, only when the screen is black.  So I clean it when I first pick it up, and then don't worry about it.

Betsy


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I have always used screen protectors on all my touch devices. I use a microfiber cloth to clean and they come out sparkly clean.


----------



## stevej (Jun 25, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I clean it with a microfiber cloth that I've been using on my iPad for the last year. No breathing on it unless there's goop.
> 
> Betsy


Ditto


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I found these cloths at Target but Amazon has them too.

They have a plush side for cleaning and a silky side for polishing. I got a 3 pack. They can be machine washed and tumble dried. The're not cheap, but these cloths work better than anything else I've tried. I can carry them in my purse or stuffed into my zip sleeve with my Fire.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Eye glass cleaner lightly sprayed on a cotton dish cloth not on the screen.
I also started using a stylus and it makes using the Fire so much easier.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a stylus that I use with the iPad when I want to sketch...but I have a tendancy to misplace it.  Good thing my fingers are hooked on. 

Betsy


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have a stylus that I use with the iPad when I want to sketch...but I have a tendancy to misplace it. Good thing my fingers are hooked on.
> 
> Betsy


I misplaced them too! Good thing I've picked up some cheaper ones rather than spending much on them.


----------



## Kelvweb (Nov 18, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have a stylus that I use with the iPad when I want to sketch...but I have a tendancy to misplace it. Good thing my fingers are hooked on.
> 
> Betsy


I've seen some that attach to the headphone jack.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

With a long enough cable to use it while it's attached?  Though it would probably get ripped off as I yank the device in and out of my purse.   That's what happened to my stylus with the clip, even though I kept it clipped to my cover.  It lasted for awhile.

It's not a biggie, as I don't need or want to use the stylus all the time, just when I want to sketch as it enables me to make finer lines and finer placement of the lines I use.  Once I find mine (or replace it), I'll put it in my wallet pouch that transfers from purse to purse.  Except when I forget to do so.  

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have a stylus that I use with the iPad when I want to sketch...but I have a tendancy to misplace it. *Good thing my fingers are hooked on. *
> 
> Betsy





Tam said:


> *I misplaced them too!* Good thing I've picked up some cheaper ones rather than spending much on them.


Your fingers? LOL!

Betsy


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I use my jeans on my ipad.  works well.  These screens are not soft.  You can scratch them, but it takes some work.  So you don't have to worry about putting a little pressure on them (when they are off).


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Microfiber cloth and (on the occasion of lots of smudges and such) a bit of LCD/Plasma TV cleaner stuff.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

If it's just my fingerprints, I usually just rub it across my midsection if I'm wearing a T-shirt.  (Trick I picked up from DH.)  Same with my iPhone.  If the grandkids have been playing with one of the touchscreen toys, I use the ScreenClean we use on the computer monitor & TV - came with a microfiber cloth for getting all the goobers they leave behind.  

I'm like Betsy, though - I don't see them when it's turned on (but can feel it when the kids have been playing!)


----------



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

Meemo said:


> If it's just my fingerprints, I usually just rub it across my midsection if I'm wearing a T-shirt. (Trick I picked up from DH.) Same with my iPhone. If the grandkids have been playing with one of the touchscreen toys, I use the ScreenClean we use on the computer monitor & TV - came with a microfiber cloth for getting all the goobers they leave behind.
> 
> I'm like Betsy, though - I don't see them when it's turned on (but can feel it when the kids have been playing!)


I do the same thing -- I rub it across my belly when I'm wearing a t-shirt. The cotton is soft enough it doesn't do any damage. And my belly is also (ahem) soft enough it doesn't do any damage...


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I clean it the same way I do my phone...rub it across my shirt or pants leg.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I realised last night that I don't have any fingerprints on my fire and then saw that the screen cover I have on it is a matt finish so no smudges.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Don Aislett Microfiber Cleaning Cloth from QVC. It looks like a washcloth, but isn't.

Whoops, didn't realize I'd messed that up. I was typing in the dark and after you send your reply you get kicked to the topic menu, rather than returned to the thread where you are posting.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

stormhawk said:


> ]url=http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.V31108.desc.Don-Asletts-32piece-Dual-Duty-Microfiber-Cloth-Set]Don Aislett Microfiber Cleaning Cloth[/url] from QVC. It looks like a washcloth, but isn't.


Fixed it for you.

Don Aislett Microfiber Cleaning Cloth]http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.V31108.desc.Don-Asletts-32piece-Dual-Duty-Microfiber-Cloth-Set]Don Aislett Microfiber Cleaning Cloth from QVC. It looks like a washcloth, but isn't.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks so much.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If I try to use something like a blouse, skirt or napkin, I find the iPad very difficult to clean, requiring a lot of scrubbing. The microfiber cloth or the little thingy a friend gave me works great on both iPad and Fire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have this as well and it works great.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I have this as well and it works great.


Kathy, where did you get yours? I've been asked and it was a gift, so I don't know...

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

As someone else mentioned, I have a screen protector installed.
It does not take fingerprints or smears.
It also is non-reflective so I get rid of the shiny screen problem.
I know that the high-density plastic that the screen is made of is pretty scratch resistant......but I also have the protector to let it get scratched.
So there are three reasons to use one.
It has made me much happier with the Fire.  Without it I was pretty upset with Amazon.

Just sayin......


----------



## racheldeet (Jan 21, 2010)

I use a microfibre cloth. I'm kind of paranoid about cleaning. Whatever it is, I can actually see the smudges and the way they distort text on this unit, which I haven't seen with the iPad 2 or iPhone. But it's a minor inconvenience, and the device looks prettier for my work.


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> As someone else mentioned, I have a screen protector installed.
> It does not take fingerprints or smears.
> It also is non-reflective so I get rid of the shiny screen problem.
> I know that the high-density plastic that the screen is made of is pretty scratch resistant......but I also have the protector to let it get scratched.
> ...


What screen protector are you using? I want one that does fingerprints and blocks the glare as well.

Thanks

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

bce said:


> What screen protector are you using? I want one that does fingerprints and blocks the glare as well.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


I have the Kindle Fire Anti-Glare Screen Protector 2-Pack with Cleaning Cloth by Marware List Price: $14.99.



Hope this helps


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Someone asked me where I got my fuzzy thingy that I use to clean my Fire and iPad. A friend gave it to me; just heard back from her and she got it at The Container Store:

http://www.containerstore.com/shop?productId=10026230&N=&Ntt=screen
$2.99

It works really well!

You can put your zip code in to see if it's available at a store near you. (Nearest store to me is Arlington. Ann, let's do lunch next week, I want to get a couple more....at least one for my brother to have with his Fire.)

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I use the same small soft cloths that came with my cheap glasses. I got a gazillion of those laying around. I clean the screen of the Fire the same way I clean my glasses and my e ink kindle. I breathe on it and then wipe slightly. I don't like to use any kind of moisture or cleaning liquid on things like that if I can help it.
And if there are stubborn spots, a microfiber cloth very slightly damp.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If I try to use something like a blouse, skirt or napkin, I find the iPad very difficult to clean, requiring a lot of scrubbing. The microfiber cloth or the little thingy a friend gave me works great on both iPad and Fire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a pic of my fuzzy thing. The current offerings at The Container Store are lime green and blue. I think I'm going to get one of each and give the blue to my brother. He's not really a lime green kind of guy.

Betsy


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Meemo said:


> I'm like Betsy, though - I don't see them when it's turned on (but can feel it when the kids have been playing!)


Now that's funny! 

Surprisingly, I don't notice them when using my Fire. The little cloths that came with my sunglasses work perfectly - I guess they're microfiber.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't clean my screens a lot, but when I need to, I got a packet of Auto cleaning cloths from Target.  They were about $5 and I got a BUNCH so I leave one at work, one in my bedroom, one in my work bag....you get the picture.  They are in the automotive section and look like cheap washcloths, but are actually soft.  There were enough in the pack that I gave some away and you can't beat $5. I haven't had to purchase another pack in over a year.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Someone asked me where I got my fuzzy thingy that I use to clean my Fire and iPad. A friend gave it to me; just heard back from her and she got it at The Container Store:
> 
> http://www.containerstore.com/shop?productId=10026230&N=&Ntt=screen
> $2.99
> ...


We can do that -- looks like it might make a good stocking stuffer for the boy, too. PM me. . . .


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

I use the closest semi-clean cloth I can find; if it's real grimy I use a small shot of glass cleaner on a paper towel.  Never had a problem with any of my touch or Kindle screens yet (and we're pretty abusive with our electronics).


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I use a microfiber cleaning cloth. I have a few of them that I keep around. One is a silky material and that one works the best.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

These are really nice, and have bright, fun colors too:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000Y28KKQ/ref=oh_o00_s00_i00_details

They stick like glue to any patches of velcro in their vicinity though. Just a minor annoyance.


----------

